# Alpha 3 - Airplane Mode Issues



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

In Alpha 2.1 you could turn Airplane mode on and Wifi on as well to conserve battery, but this isn't working in Alpha 3 and therefore Phone Signal is using battery.

Anyone else notice this issue?

I am able to turn Airplane mode on and Wifi on but when I back out of the settings Airplane Mode becomes unchecked. That's the problem.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

Dude if your looking to save battery get juice defender ultimate . Your tp will last for days and it will solve your problem









Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrifleman (Nov 20, 2011)

i've had the same problem. airplane mode doesn't seem to enable at all. the checkbox says it's enabled, but if you go to your home screen and then back to settings, it's unchecked for me as well. battery went from about 60% down to 18% overnight.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.androlib.com/android.application.net-geekherd-airplanemode-qqiq.aspx

I'm going to use this until its fixed. I've used it on other tablets before and it works as it should. We'll see how it works on the TP.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Just tried to do the airplane mode with Wifi ON with Alpha 3 and am running into the same problem as you guys have described. I hope that is fixed for Alpha 4.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Just to be safe I'm probably just going to end up doing the same thing I did with the last build, just edit the .zip file and take out the phone pieces of the system. I recently worked with Lenovo using their latest ThinkPad Tablet for an event, the first update they released was a patch to kill the phone system in HC because it was eating power on the tablet.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

There is no airplane mode. We have no radio/modem to turn off. Not being able to turn it on is a consequence of some other changes I made.

Brawlking, please show me in the source why the phone serviers will be "eating power on the tablet." Any difference the phone stack makes is absolutely negligible.

Previous explanation:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8621-remove-phone-services/page__view__findpost__p__207674


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey dal, here is a link to a thread I posted earlier, it contains a screenshot that shows Android is reporting a couple phone system related processes draining 20-30% of the battery.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10223-phone-system-draining-battery/

do you think its reporting incorrectly? I could try AndroidAssistant and see if it gives a similar report.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Hey dal, here is a link to a thread I posted earlier, it contains a screenshot that shows Android is reporting a couple phone system related processes draining 20-30% of the battery.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...aining-battery/
> 
> do you think its reporting incorrectly? I could try AndroidAssistant and see if it gives a similar report.


20-30% reflects the time that the phone stack software has been running. However, in our case we have no modem and no RIL so the "Cell Standby" actually does nothing. In a typical phone, the Cell Standby service would be tied to the Modem processor/Radio which would drain the battery. We DO NOT have a modem/radio.
Note that "Phone Idle" has nothing to do with the radio. Its a device idle process. If you run Windows, open the task manager and under the processes tab click "Show processes from all users." Notice there is a process called "System Idle" that's using 100% of the CPU! This is equivalent to the "Phone Idle" process.

Perhaps it will help to understand how this battery reporting works. Android has a list of values for the power requirements for various hardware. It looks up this value and then multiplies by the time that it sees it running. Now, in the case of "Cell Standby," Android has some power requirement value for the hardware, that we don't actually have, then multiplies it by the time that the phone stack is up. Does this make sense? 
These power requirement values are pretty much arbitrary for us at the moment as I have not entered my own values. For the next build, whether its ICS or GB, I will remove this radio power requirement.

I never, ever use airplane mode and my battery drain is the exact same as everyone else, ~1%/hr.

I'm sorry if I appear impatient about this. I've been explaining this to people for the last year, first with the Nook Color and now with the Touchpad. I think most Nook Color people are finally convinced


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

No, it's cool man, I understand. When I look in AndroidAssistant in the actual battery use statistics, it doesn't show that any phone processes have used any battery, so it would appear that you are correct.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for clearing this up dal.

Makes sense


----------



## ymirushn (Sep 8, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> No, it's cool man, I understand. When I look in AndroidAssistant in the actual battery use statistics, it doesn't show that any phone processes have used any battery, so it would appear that you are correct.


How gracious of you to admit that


----------



## aaivazi (Nov 28, 2011)

At first my tp with alpha3 was just guzzling thru the battery too. Overnight (~6-7hrs) I'd lose about 30% while on standby with few apps running in background.
Now I'm down to ~1% loss per hour on standby. I installed juicedefender/task killer but the main reason for the power save was with setting standby profiles on setCPU or cpumaster to the lowest CPU frequency. For some reason while idling the TP was using up full processor power. This isn't the case with any of the other android phones I've got. Not sure what is causing this.. but this temporary fix works


----------

